# listerorid



## bahaboyga (Nov 10, 2008)

After helping a friend do some plumbing on his, I had have one.
They run on just about any type of liquid fuel. The sound of a Lister running is almost theraputic plus they look cool. 
Generator Heads, Generator Ends, Homemade generator, DIY Generator, Small Diesel, Generator, Lister, Listeriod, one cylinder diesel, Asian Diesels, off grid power, custom pulleys, custom sheaves,


----------



## kompressor (Nov 17, 2008)

How long can a Lister run for?


----------



## 5artist5 (Oct 9, 2008)

Those are pretty cool!
They remind me of the old "Hit and Miss" engines.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I found a Lister Petter on craigslist for a song. It was used to spin a small alternator on an arrow board trailer. It doesn't have the long lasting reputation of it's 650rpm big brother, but looks promising. I'd like to set it up as a source for back up power and of course fuel it with waste vegetable oil. It has electric start or it can be spun with a hand crank. There's a few of these on farms and in portable cement mixers. I'll get a pic soon.


----------



## GetPreparedStuff (Dec 16, 2009)

A place that has sold and serviced Lister engines for some time is Central Maine Diesel (Vegetable Oil Generators for the Farm or Home Power)

6/1 Lister Diesel Engine Electric Start

I think their site is going through some modification because much of their lister info has moved and is under different categories than before.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll have to check them out. I was reading about them otterpower. I think they are hard to get into the country now because of some eps BS. For now I'm happy with what I have. There's a lot involved in getting a lister set up right. There's a big difference in the quality of how they're build. Most tear them part as soon as they arrive to clean out casting sand. replace junk bearings and do other upgrades. Once they are set they go forever and can be used to get some heat in the house (cogen).


----------



## 91004 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here in Lancaster County PA Listers are common in the Plain (Amish & Mennonite) Community. If you are looking to see how they run come to the Rough & Tumble event. I believe the next one is in September.....

http://www.roughandtumble.org/index.asp


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I've used crank start lister petter engines on life boats. They are beasts. Even with very little maintenance, they always seem to work.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

That must be a big life raft or different motor. This thing I have is only around 5-10hp (I'd have to look it up again) but it is a beast. It takes two poeple to lift it. I need to find or make a crank for it in case the starter quits.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ahh, here she is:
Lister-Petter L Range Series Industrial Engines


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, they are big life boats. Designed for around 30-40 people. The engines were all Lister Petter STW2 and STW3 hand crank diesel engines. But I think they stopped producing them. They put out 30-40 hp.


----------

